# Parker cross bow HELP?



## ralfff (Jun 17, 2007)

Purchased thunder hawk, Fourth crossbow. Bought cocking string, extra bolts used recommended head weights spent days trying to sight it in. Picked out the best three bolts after several days of target points. Tried four different broad heads. At fourty yards the best I get is two out of three dead center third is a flyer off four inches never the same bolt. About ready to return it any suggestions? Thanks Ralph


----------



## ML1187 (Mar 13, 2012)

I have exact same bow. Thing is a tack driver! I'm using all red hot equipment including bolts, scope, broad heads, rope cocker. 

Seems very strange you are getting a flier every 3 shots or so and with different bolts each time. Something doesn't add up. If you can hit the bull first two times 3rd should go there too. 




Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Take a marker and put a different mark on the vane of all four bolt. Could be a junk bolt in the mix.


----------



## hunt-n-fish (Jun 19, 2007)

If you have a scope, check the scope rings. Sometimes where the scope seems solid, it actually moves. If the screws which tightens the rings on the mount are loose at all, use blue loc-tite.

Buddy had the same problem with his Parker and once he realized it was the rings allowing the scope to move, problem solved.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Take your bolts, with the broadheads attached and put the point of the broadhead on a smooth surface hard surface. Spin the bolt like a top and see if the broadheads spin smoothly or wooble. 

What broadheads are you shooting? A out of balance broadhead is the number one cause of inconsistent crossbow accuracy. 

Let us know if the spin well and if not and what kind of bolt, aluminum?


----------



## Weekender#1 (Mar 25, 2006)

I purchased a Parker ThunderHawk this fall and I was having the same problem. Showed it to my adult son and in 5 minutes he hands it back and said that the rings were loose as the other person said. Take the scope off tighten the rings and remount. 
I love that bow.


----------



## nitsud (May 22, 2010)

Same bow, same advice. Tighten everything. Those things go through a massive shock on every firing, and screws work loose. I was getting fliers and tightened scope rings and the bolt near the trigger and all was right. In the longer term, you might have some excessive center serving wear. Mine has about 500-800 shots, and the serving is looking pretty rough. Shoots great, though.


----------



## WeekendWarrior (Jan 20, 2008)

I shoot a Parker Tornado and truthfully the tuning of the arrow (bolt) is everything. Other then a loose scope, this has to be the result of the bolts. Make sure you are at 400gr and try and use the RedHots.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Flathead76 said:


> Take a marker and put a different mark on the vane of all four bolt. Could be a junk bolt in the mix.





WeekendWarrior said:


> I shoot a Parker Tornado and truthfully the tuning of the arrow (bolt) is everything. Other then a loose scope, this has to be the result of the bolts. Make sure you are at 400gr and try and use the RedHots.


These are great suggestions. I shoot a compound (vertical) bow, and all my practice arrows are numbered. And I shoot them in order! I keep track of how I shoot, such as "OK, I did the 'drop and peek' on arrow number three", and check the results when I pull arrows. If the "flier" turns out to be the same arrow all the time, get rid of it!

I've also had loose sight issues on the bow. The mounting bolts worked loose a little, and suddenly I was shooting like crap! You have to check everything, but it's probably something so simple you'll slap yourself when you figure it out!

My buddy has a Parker, and I have found it to be an exceptionally accurate bow!


----------

